# Dove Hunting Question



## onpoint13 (Apr 7, 2009)

How good is the dove hunting in Sept. in ND? What is your typical setup, water, grain fields?


----------



## wish2hunt (Apr 3, 2009)

i thought last year was fairly good. I will find a small pond with a few trees next to it and put one or two dekes in the tree. I sit on my bucket and wait. It works for me.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I like to walk tree rows or feed a field that they are feeding it. Come the opening weekend in you can. When I use to hunt them we would limit out usually in the morning so I don't know much about hunting afternoons or nights.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

This is opening day in ND last year. 60 doves in short order.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The only afternoon hunt I was on.










My last ever dove hunt in ND.


----------

